# Googs 22nd or 23rd



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Anybody know if googong has reopened to boat traffic? If so, thinking about giving it a crack this weekend...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gday Ant, I've been trying to find out too, as far as I know it's still closed, however I've been thinking about going for a bank walk there soon - I've also been advised that there are plenty of snakes about so I've bought a pair of gaiters in preparation 8)

The dam was definitely still closed to boating as of 6 days ago:

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/lo ... 46083.aspx


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it's still closed


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, thats not good news! Squidder, I may try and emulate your success at tuggernong then, LBG is still looking very messy.

Good luck with those snakes. I came across a massive brown snake out there pre kayak days, back when you could walk across to the islands.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm thinking Tuggers for Sunday. The weather report for Saturday looks a bit ordinary.


----------

